# Super Carry



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Has anyone physically put one in their hand? I want one but my local guy cannot even tell me when he MIGHT get one in stock! I told him I would buy one tomorrow and he said you will be buying somewhere else! lol If anybody in the SE. knows where one is please share, I travel a lot for work and would make a side trip if I could get one.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just went to Gun Broker and found roughly 17 up for auction and some to buy now.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Frank45 said:


> I just went to Gun Broker and found roughly 17 up for auction and some to buy now.


I guess I am like a woman- I want to hold and look at it before I buy it! Seriously I have never bought a gun off the net, but I may have to change that if the Super Carry continues to be scarce around here.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with that, I'm the same way. A good shooting buddy turned me on to the Gun Broker site this past August. Between him and me we've pulled out some decent deals on handguns and long guns, plus great deals on ammo. We stay with the guys
with 100% positive feedback. It appears to be a safe site. They protect the seller and the buyer.Good shopping.


----------



## jtm54 (Jan 30, 2009)

I picked one up a few weeks ago. It is an awesome gun. Everything is very tight all the way around. The bobtail fit great in my hand, and I really liked the scale serrations. During the break in I did have some feed issues on the last round, but othere than that the gun has been great. I didn't pay attention if you metioned what size you were looking at, I have the Pro.


----------

